# Is Marketplace just like in TechEnclave is required here in Digit?



## bssunilreddy (Jun 3, 2017)

Hi,

Is Marketplace just like in TechEnclave is required here in Digit?

[XFA] RM Marketplace

Guys,
This is just a Poll.


----------



## sumit05 (Jun 3, 2017)

Yes we need it like Erodov & TE.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 6, 2017)

We need a Marketplace!

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desmond (Jun 6, 2017)

I say yes. Adding a marketplace will allow us to be more competitive among Indian forums. Not to mention that it could attract more users.
Also, we could take it up a couple of notches and add a reputation system in order to identify more trustworthy sellers.
However, a marketplace will require heavy regulation, so that needs to be taken care of.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 2, 2017)

We need a Marketplace!


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Jul 3, 2017)

Yes, We definitely need a marketplace which will attract more members.


----------



## Vyom (Jul 3, 2017)

Can someone clarify what is special about marketplace for someone who isn't aware about it, like me? (Don't use E or TE).

Sent from my XT1052 using Tapatalk


----------



## avichandana20000 (Jul 13, 2017)

categorisation is a must to save time.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 20, 2017)

We need a Marketplace!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 3, 2017)

Is Marketplace just like in TechEnclave is required here in Digit?


----------



## thatsashok (Aug 3, 2017)

No. This is no bazaar.


----------

